# Wir suchen Gildenmitglieder für Abends!



## Helya (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo an alle Interessierten die in unsere Gilde eintreten wollen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir von "Einherjer Nordland" suchen auf Kel´Thuzad Mitglieder/innen die mit uns gemeinsam KÄMPFEN wollen, sei es in Quest´s, Dugeons oder Hordler Platt machen^^!

Wir sind ein loser Bund von allen Char´s und wollen spielen und es mit Gildensatzungen nicht übertreiben, wir helfen uns gegenseitig.

Für uns steht Spass im Vordergrund und suchen auch Leute die Berufstätig sind, also abends können und am WE, jedoch nicht jeden Tag, auch andere die den ganzen Tag können sind willkommen.

Alterbegrenzung, HHMM, erstmal keine^^!

Einfach auf Kel´Thuzad einen von einherjer Nordland anquasseln oder mich persönlich (Helya) und dann sehen wir weiter!

MFG Helya


----------

